# Wie kauft ihr eure Games?



## MSPCFreak (10. September 2010)

Hi!

Wie kauft ihr eure Spiele?

Also kauft ihr euch diese über Steam oder im Laden bzw. Online-Shops mit Verpackung und so.

Ich hab mir das nämlich schon öfters überlegt und kaufe sie eigentlich immer im Laden.

Und wo seht ihr Vorteile, bzw. Nachteile?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. September 2010)

Im Laden...davon gibts in Berlin mehr als genug...und ne schöne Packung zu haben ist doch einfach klasse...


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. September 2010)

Aber ist es nicht so, dass wenn man das Spiel über Steam kauft, dass man dann keine CD im Laufwerk haben muss?


----------



## Pikus (10. September 2010)

[x] im Laden, bzw mit verpackung
Klar, aber man kann auch "CD-Games" bei steam mit einbinden, und dann laufen auch diese ohne CD


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. September 2010)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Aber ist es nicht so, dass wenn man das Spiel über Steam kauft, dass man dann keine CD im Laufwerk haben muss?



Wie solls auch gehen!?! Die Steampflicht geht mir aber übelst aufn Nerv...und alle Spiele über Steam haben finde ich total ätzend. Desshalb lieber Packung.


----------



## Maaarc (10. September 2010)

immer nur auf gamesonly.at, Uncut is einfach besser. Ganz zu schweigen von Originalsprachen.


----------



## iceman650 (10. September 2010)

Immer mit Packung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. September 2010)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung 

Mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. September 2010)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und Anleitung


----------



## Jan565 (10. September 2010)

[X] Im Laden. Steam etc sind viel zu teuer, gut 5-15€ mehr zahle ich da net.


----------



## r34ln00b (10. September 2010)

laden, gesunde beine sind noch vorhanden.


----------



## Pravasi (10. September 2010)

Online(Angebote oder Uncut) und im Laden.
Im Laden immer noch am liebsten,weil ich schon öfter ein Spiel zurückgebracht habe wenn was nicht zu 100% o.k.war.
Bei Steam nur Special-Offers. Die Preise dort sind ansonsten peinlich.


----------



## Singler (10. September 2010)

früher hab ich gesammelt... hab mir Spiele auch nur aufgrund der Verpackung gekauft. Jetzt, mit knapp 38 Jahren und ca. 2000 Verpackungen, ists mir wurscht, ob mit Verpackung oder ohne. Von daher hab ich auch ca. 210 Steam-Spiele


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. September 2010)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und Anleitung 
Hab keinen Bock Steam starten zu müssen um ein Spiel zu spielen.....
Ausserdem kaufe ich schon immer zu 98% meine Spiele im Laden 
Finde ich einfach besser.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. September 2010)

Verpackung und Handbuch sollten schon materiell sein, also ich kaufe meistens im I-net bei dem Shop der das Game uncut hat oder guten Versand bietet.

Steam benutz ich garnicht und Spiele downloaden ist mir irgendwie zu unecht...


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. September 2010)

Nur im Laden!
Eine CD/DVD und eine Anleitung in einer Verpackung sind für mich Pflicht.
Und Spiele mit Steamzwang kommen mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. September 2010)

Im Laden, meist online, oder in Steam. 
In Steam meist Schnäppchen.


----------



## Nomad (10. September 2010)

Hab das zweite angekreuzt. Wobei Steam auch manchmal geht.


----------



## Freeak (10. September 2010)

[X] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung [X] Sonstiges (bitte Angabe)

Mitr Packung weil es ganz geil ist ne Collectos Edition zu haben. Der Sammlerwert ist ein großer Anreiz, aber auch die Goodies in Fom Von Soundtrack und Co. hat seinen reiz.

Tja und letzteres deswegen weil ich ab und an mal nen Titel geschenkt bekomme. (Tja mein Soft und Hardwaredealer weiß wie man Kunden an sich bindet)


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2010)

Laden gehen-Spiel aussuchen- Spiel greifen- zur Kasse gehen- Portmonee aus der Tasche ziehen- Geld geben- Kassenzettel und Spiel nehmen- nach Hause gehen


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. September 2010)

[X] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung

So, wie es sich gehört


----------



## NCphalon (10. September 2010)

Sowohl als auch... ich kauf eigentlich immer Spontan, entweder wenn ich grad bock drauf hab im Internet oder wenn ichs sehe un unbedingt haben will im Laden^^


----------



## utacat (10. September 2010)

[x] im Laden/Online-Shops
Online nur , wenn ein Spiel im Laden nicht erhältlich ist.

MfG utacat


----------



## Robinnator112 (10. September 2010)

beides meistens laden aber steam hat den vorteil das z.b am wochenende alle spiele von ubisoft um 40-50% reduziert werden.die meisten spiele sind zwar cut versionen aber heutzutage gibst ja für alles uncut patches.
was ich leider nicht gut find bei steam ist,das man jetzt auch  mit paysafe zahlen kann.
die gefahr ist jetzt das Kinder paysafe kriegen können! und somit spiele ab 18 kaufen "könnten"


----------



## Schudukduk (11. September 2010)

Immer im Laden, Steam kotzt mich irgenwie an weil ich so lahmes Inet hab


----------



## Singler (11. September 2010)

Schudukduk schrieb:


> Immer im Laden, Steam kotzt mich irgenwie an weil ich so lahmes Inet hab



Du solltest irgendwann mal dne Unterschied zwischen Ursache und Wirkung lernen. Steam ist nicht ********, weil dein Internet lahm ist. Steam ist lahm, weil dein Internetanschluß ******** ist.

omg. hier gibts zensur? ROTFL... Ist Computec an die Chinesen oder an christliche Fundamentalisten verkauft worden?


----------



## zøtac (11. September 2010)

[X] Im Laden / Online MIT Verpackung
Entweder beim Expert/Müller hier um die ecke oder auf gamesonly.at, es gibt nichts was ich abgründiger als Steam hasse


----------



## Marauder (11. September 2010)

Kommt immer ein bisschen darauf an...
Für den PC kommen eigentlich immer nur Spiele in Verpackung in Frage, weil... das gehört sich einfach so!
Auf der PS3 für kleine und kurzweilige Casual-Games finde ich Downloads ganz komfortabel.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2010)

zur Zeit kaufe ich immer über Steam..
warum wurden bei der Umfrage eigentlich nicht Online- und Ladenhandel geteilt? In der realität sind es doch auch zwei paar Schuhe?.


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

eigentlich gar nich mehr weil nix neues gutes kommt, wenn dann als zweit ausgabe wenns nur noch n zehner kostet und dann als packung


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2010)

Immer häufiger Steam, aber meistens beim MediaMarkt.


----------



## TheRammbock (11. September 2010)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und Anleitung 

Oder halt gebraucht, wobei ich sowieso nur sehr wenige Spiele besitze.


----------



## chosen (11. September 2010)

Bei guten Aktionen gerne über Steam. Alles was gekürzt ist, wird aber so bestellt.


----------



## loop (11. September 2010)

Ich kaufe sowohl im Laden, als auch über Steam. Ich finde den Service von Steam einfach gut und nutze ihn gerne, wenn der Preis stimmt.

PS: Gute Umfrage


----------



## Per4mance (11. September 2010)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops


über steam usw kauf ich nichts weil ich net ewig downloaden will 8hab nur ne 2k leitung) ausserdem hab ich lieber was in der hand.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. September 2010)

am liebsten im laden,aber manche Steamwekenddeals und aktionen sind verlockend.
Obwohl ich irgendwann befürchte das ich die Spiele nochmal im laden Kaufen muss.


----------



## Tobias-F (17. September 2010)

Im Laden, da das laden mit DSL3000 recht lange dauert, und ich gerne erkauftes in der Hand halten möchte.


----------



## püschi (17. September 2010)

Online(Angebote oder Uncut) und im Laden.

Da wo es am günstigsten und vorhanden ist


----------



## AMDman (18. September 2010)

amazon......


----------



## Toukion (19. September 2010)

[X] Laden oder Onlineshop, irgendwas will man sich doch ins Regal stellen.


----------



## bleifuß90 (19. September 2010)

Sowohl als auch.
Früher war ich total gegen STEAM, aber so schlecht ist es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Aktuell nur noch Steam. Die Verpackungen schmeiß ich eh immer weg.


----------



## Ahab (19. September 2010)

[X] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bzw. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und Anleitung

Ich hab da Amazon für mich entdeckt.


----------



## Goldfinger (19. September 2010)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops

Wenn ich schon so "viel" Geld bezahle dann möchte ich auch etwas zum Anfassen haben und nicht nur auf Festplatte!


----------



## Klartext (22. September 2010)

Meinst bestell ich sie, aber auch schon 2 Spiele per Steam gekauft


----------



## Schmicki (22. September 2010)

[X] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bzw. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und Anleitung

Steam regt mich zuviel auf. Fast täglich Updates von Steam oder Spielen. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Womit müllen die einem die Festplatte voll!? 
Zudem kommen noch Verbindungsabbrüche oder der Rausschmiss aus einem Spiel, weil angeblich der Account woanders benutzt wird.

Zudem achte ich darauf nur Spiele zu kaufen, die keine Onlineaktivierung benötigen. Oder noch schlimmer - eine ständige Internetverbindung brauchen. Nur langsam wird die Auswahl immer dünner.


----------



## vAro (22. September 2010)

_[X] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung_

Ich bevorzuge ebenfalls den guten alten Kauf der Datenträger samt Verpackung & etc.
Mir geht es um die Tatsache, dass ich noch etwas greifbares haben möchte und nicht nur für "nackte" Daten mein Geld ausgeben.

Eine nachträgliche Integration der gekauften Spiele per CD-Key mit Steam ist für mich der ideale Weg.


----------



## iRaptor (22. September 2010)

Steam und Amazon.
Sometimes auch mal Mediamarkt.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (22. September 2010)

onlineshops...

zu 99% amazon. schnell und relativ günstig im vergelich zu anderen
von steam halte ich nicht sonderlich viel

mfg.: DC


----------



## CrashStyle (28. September 2010)

_[X] Über Steam, bzw. nur das Spiel OHNE Verpackung und ANleitung
__[X] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung_


----------



## Razor2408 (29. September 2010)

[X] _Im Laden_

Genauer gesagt beim Libro in meiner Nähe. Dort sind die Preise teurer als die Internet-Schnäppchen, aber es gibt auch oft Aktionen - heute 
hab ich FIFA 11 für die PS3 um 49,99€ gekauft. Ich kaufe dort weil ich das Geschäft und die Mitarbeiter lange kenne und Libro geht es finanziell 
auch nicht gerade überragend. Bei amazon & Co. kaufen eh die meisten Leute, sehe also keinen Grund diesen Großkonzernen noch mehr Geld 
in den Rachen zu stopfen. Noch dazu hab ich die Spiele 1-2 Tage vor Release.


----------



## i3810jaz (29. September 2010)

[X] Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung! ich wohne auf dem land in einer Kleinstadt kein games laden mit dem Rad erreich bar. Steam will ich auch nicht nutzen... So bestell ich im Internet (ist trozdem genau so schnell da wie in einer Stadt). PS: Es liegt nicht an der Download geschwindigkeit das ich kein steam nutze. Unser internet is meistens sehr schnell!


----------



## Veriquitas (30. September 2010)

Bis jetzt ist alles ganz klar, die Leute wollen was in der Hand halten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2010)

Ich kaufe meistens bei Steam oder G2Play (nur Key, wird meist in Steam aktiviert). Ich brauche keine Verpackung, die rumfliegt und Platz wegnimmt. Bei Steam habe ich meine Spiele immer griffbereit, mit wenigen Klicks sind sie installiert, sie updaten sich automatisch...
Steam ist oft billiger als "normale" Läden, besonders gut sind die Rabattaktionen. Noch billiger ist G2Play.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. September 2010)

[x] Steam!

Mittlerweile kann ich auf Spieleverpackungen verzichten, der Steam Service ist einfach zu gut um ihn auszuschlagen. Damit kann ich die Teile bequem verwalten, einfach geil. Ich kapier auch nicht was an Steam so schlimm sein soll. Volksgemecker, nichts weiter.


----------



## kazuo (30. September 2010)

Ich kaufe immer über Steam. Ist billiger und bequemer als erst in den Laden zu gehen^^


----------



## Azrael_SEt (30. September 2010)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel über Steam gekauft, aber das ein oder andere Spiel wird aufgrund der deutschen Zensur im Ausland bestellt. In nächster Zeit kommen viele Shooter und die müssen dank den deutschen Gesetzen leider im Ausland bestellt werden.
Es ist schon ne Frechheit, dass auf geschnittene Spiele UNCUT geschrieben werden darf! 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass immer mehr Entwickler ihr Spiel in Deutschland garnicht veröffentlichen. Erst wenn sich die Unternehmen beschweren, kann sich was ändern.


----------



## Geko (30. September 2010)

Ich kaufe über Steam und auch über Amazon.

Kommt auf meine Kauflaune und auch auf den Preis an, wo ich dann zuschlage.


----------



## KaitoKid (30. September 2010)

Ist mir eigentlich egal wo ich kaufe, Hauptsache ist, ich hab ne schöne Verpackung und Extras!! 
Collectors Edition
Wie auch bei CD's gibt's bei Games nix besseres, als ein echtes Heft in der Hand zu halten und zu lesen. Das verdreifacht den Spielspaß nochmal. (ist immer wie Weihnachten)


----------



## GxGamer (30. September 2010)

Ich hab mal 3 Spiele über einen Downloadshop gekauft, die Erfahrung finde ich nicht so toll, ich hab da ständig Ärger mit Aktivierungen und Co.

Seitdem kaufe ich sie mir wieder im Laden oder bestelle mir halt die DVD-Versionen, kommt aufs Wetter an.


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2010)

Hust, so einen Thread gibt's schon: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/73585-bezugsquellen-fuer-spiele.html

Oder ist da die Umfrage geschlossen?


----------



## Tobucu (30. September 2010)

Ich kaufe im Laden.
Mein Internetverbindung ist zuhause so mies das Runterladen nicht klappt.
Mir gefällts auch besser mal eben in der Anleitung nachzuschlagen als umständlich durch den Computer zuklicken.


----------



## Jägermaister (30. September 2010)

[X] im laden.
ich finde das so einfach am schönsten. wenn man sich auf dem rückweg schon freut das gleich zu spielen und sich die verpackung 10 mal anguckt


----------



## butter_milch (30. September 2010)

Ich verstehe Leute nicht, die sich die Spiele bei Steam kaufen wenn es sie für den gleichen Preis bzw. oft sogar günstiger bei Amazon gibt. Zumal sie dort auch ungeschnitten gekauft werden können. (Angebote ausgenommen).

Um eine schöne Schachtel im Regal kommt es bei mir nicht herum.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. September 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Leute nicht, die sich die Spiele bei Steam kaufen wenn es sie für den gleichen Preis bzw. oft sogar günstiger bei Amazon gibt. Zumal sie dort auch ungeschnitten gekauft werden können. (Angebote ausgenommen).
> 
> Um eine schöne Schachtel im Regal kommt es bei mir nicht herum.




Schon mal was von Steam Offers gehört, die da jede Woche etwa 3 Spiele für lau raushauen? Da kauf ich fast nur meine Spiele, und das ist billiger als Amazon. Bei Steam ist auch nicht alles geschnitten, nur sehr weniges. Und das kaufe ich dann auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2010)

Was für Spiele sind das denn, die da für lau rausgehauen werden?


----------



## mixxed_up (30. September 2010)

Guck doch mal in den Steam-News-Thread bei den User-News, da guckst du ins Archiv, und du wirst erleuchtet.


----------



## Docy (1. November 2010)

X STEAM
X STORE/SHOP

Pro STEAM
Keine Lieferkosten, Benzinverbrauch, Umweltverschmutzung, auf mehreren PCs aktivierbar, STEAM-Cloud, das Risiko bei DVD-Verlust/nach Zeitraum x defekter DVD das Game nicht mehr spielen zu können bzw. wieder zu installieren fällt weg.
BTW: Großes Lob an STEAM, wo ich PORTAL gratis bekam. (Das war der Tag, wo STEAM MAC-compatible wurde und als Headliner wurde PORTAL for free für alle STEAM-USER angeboten, sollten ja möglichst viele MAC-GAMER sich STEAM zulegen^^).

Pro SHOP
Es is einfach toll, die Verpackungen und Cover in der Schublade liegen zu haben.
Die Handbücher (insofern sie den Umfang einer Installationsanleitung überschreiten) sind natürlich was ganz feines. 
Das letzte "echte" Handbuch hatte ich bei Dragon Age Origins. Hab oft in den Ladepausen die Seiten durchgeblättet, so manch Nützliches dabei erfahren und außerdem liebe ich den Geruch von frisch gedrucktem Papier bzw. Handbücher/Spieleverpackungen. - Im Ernst, riecht mal in und an der Verpackung, nachdem ihr sie aus der Verschweißfoilie genommen habt, einfach nur .


----------



## Chris_ (3. November 2010)

[x] im Laden
hat man auch mal die Möglichkeit die umzutauschen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2010)

Ich kaufe im Laden, wenn ich eh schon bezahle dann will ich den Datenträger, Verpackung usw auch haben. Ausserdem macht es Spass geöffnete Datenträger bei Media und Co umzutauschen


----------



## Predi (3. November 2010)

[x] Im Laden oder übers Internet 
Wenn ich mir schon ein Spiel kaufe will ich es auch in einer schönen Verpackung haben


----------



## Kunohara (10. November 2010)

[X] In Laden oder über Online-Shops.

Wofür hab ich sonst das Regal hinter mit hängen, wenn nicht um es mit schönen Verpackungen zu schmücken


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

aufjeden fall im laden...dann hab ichs ja sicher in der hand und nen kassenbon...um es zu reklamieren oder ähnliches^^ 
außerdem is eine verpackung mehr ein schönes deko im wandschrank xD


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2010)

[x] im Laden

Auch wenn ich da für nen Spiel erst mal 20km fahren muß, aber ich will das Spiel halt mit Verpackung


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich kaufe nur im Laden, bei Downloads, so berechtigt der Kauf über Steam auch sein mag, hab ich ein schlechtes Gefühl, ich halte gern was in Händen und würde auch den kleinen Stapel neben dem Monitor vermissen mit den Spielen, die ich die letzte Zeit gespielt habe.


----------



## ThePlayer (1. Dezember 2010)

Bin schon zu lange dabei um dem elektronischen Zeug zu trauen, ich nutze es nur


----------



## Sutta (1. Dezember 2010)

Normalerweise nur bei Amazon.de/co.uk
Selten mal ein Schnäppchen bei Steam.


----------



## Jiminey (1. Dezember 2010)

[x] Im Laden oder Amazon

Ich will aber auf jeden fall die Verpackung für meine Sammlung bin da altmodisch

Gruß


----------



## newjohnny (1. Dezember 2010)

Ach ihr kauft Spiele?
Spaß beiseite, ich kaufe Spiele grundsätzlich im Laden.
mfg

@Professor Frink

Oh, das war unbeabsichtigte Doppeldeutigkeit .


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Dezember 2010)

Wenn, dann Laden !
(Und wehe man schreibt das klein, dafür gibts 3 Punkte )

Dann hat man wenigstens das Gefühl nen Gegenwert für sein Geld gekriegt zu haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Dezember 2010)

Mittlerweile fast nur noch Steam, extrem selten noch Retail.


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2010)

[x] sonstiges

Und zwar beides solange der Preis stimmt. Womit Konsolenspiele automatisch wegfallen. 
Datenträger aber bevorzugt, weil langsame Leitung.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2010)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung

Möchte etwas in den Händen halten, wenn ich 20-60 € ausgebe.


----------



## RapToX (2. Dezember 2010)

ich nutze beides, also retail und steam.
generell lege ich sehr großen wert auf verpackung und das ganze "drumherum", weshalb ich dann meist auch zu sonder editionen greife.
bei steam kaufe ich nur, wenn es von dem spiel keine retail-version gibt oder wenn es sich dabei nur um so "minispiele" wie peggle und co. handelt.


----------



## Enrico (23. Januar 2011)

Beides. Dank dem Steam-Sale im Dezember wohl mittlerweile mehr Online als Retail


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Januar 2011)

Unterschiedlich. Spiele die ich behalte kann ich auch digital erwerben (Steam). Da die meisten Spiele für mich geringen Wiederspielwert haben ist es meistens ne verkaufsfähige Retail-Version von Saturn, Amazon, Media Markt, World of Videos, Gameware, Medimax, Karstadt, Atelco usw 0o


----------



## koe80 (25. Januar 2011)

meißt über steam gerade wenn die ihre angebotswochen haben gibt es nix besseres.

und der preis ist entscheidend ob ich über steam oder im laden kauf.

obwohl steam besser ist.

installieren fertig keine patches suchen kein läßtige cd im laufwerk....


----------



## pibels94 (25. Januar 2011)

nur noch im laden, mit hsdpa ein spiel bei steam runterladen dauert einfach zu lange, da ist man schneller im laden und zurück


----------



## Happy Chicken (25. Januar 2011)

Fast ausschließlich im Laden, möchte für die Kohle auch was zum Anfassen haben. So dass es für 5€ mehr auch gerne mal ne Collectors Edition mit Fanstuff sein darf


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hab "sonstiges" angekreuzt, da ich zwar an sich IMMER nur ein Spiel mit Packung und Datenträger kaufe, aber zB das neueste Worms haben wollte und es das nur bei Steam gibt. Dann hab ich auch zu Weihnachten Mass Effect 2, GTA 4 inkl. dem AddOn und Torchlight bei Steam gekauft, da die Preise einfach Hammer waren (alle drei Spiele zusammen unter 30€) - da es solche Aktionen sicher auch zukünftig geben wird, schließe ich weitere online-Käufe nicht aus.

Die Spiele mit Packung&co kaufe ich zu je 50% bei Saturn/MediaMarkt und über amazon.


----------



## KempA (25. Januar 2011)

Zu 90% bei Amazon und auch ab und zu mal im Laden (aber auch nur wenn ich grade zufällig in der Stadt bin...)


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. Januar 2011)

Meistens bei steam oder als lustkauf bei Saturn etc.


----------



## byte1981 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich geh immer noch in den Laden.


----------



## F3IIX (30. Januar 2011)

Da wo es am günstigsten ist

Aber wenn es nicht teurer ist, kaufe ich Games lieber über Steam. Find das bequemer wenn ich nicht immer DVDs wechseln muss, keine Verpackungen rumfliegen hab und nur Steam installieren muss und mir die Games dann überall runterladen kann.


----------



## Sync (30. Januar 2011)

Eigtl nur über Steam.. 
außer ich will unbedingt das Game zu Hause stehen haben..zB COD und GTA hol ich nur im Laden..


----------



## we3dm4n (30. Januar 2011)

Gamestop (also im Laden)
Saturn
Spielegrotte.de
Foren


----------



## SuRReal (6. Februar 2011)

Kaufe fast nur noch die Keys bei Ebay.
Geht am schnellsten.
Nachdem der Preis für Starcraft 2 innerhalb von einer Woche von 40€ auf 60€ geklettert ist (Saturn) setz ich keinen Fuß mehr in den Laden bzw. werde vorher die Spielepreise vergleichen


----------



## Low (6. Februar 2011)

Letzten* 7 Jahre nur Online außer 2 außnahmen, Call of Duty 4 und Battlefield 2.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

Habe die Tage mal wieder bei Amazon.co.uk gekauft - Bulletstorm und DNF.


----------



## Recovery (6. Februar 2011)

Steam und Amazon


----------



## Razer83 (8. Februar 2011)

Meist online dann den Key bei steam oder eadm eingeben und ab geht's. Ist einfach billiger und auf die DVD leg ich wenig wert.


----------



## Schokomonster (8. Februar 2011)

Immer im Laden selbst wenns 10x so viel kostet da ich Sammler bin.


----------



## The_Final (8. Februar 2011)

Mittlerweile kaufe ich hauptsächlich bei Steam, hin und wieder gehe ich auch in den Laden wenn ich ohnehin in der Stadt bin oder zufällig weiß, dass es ein Game irgendwo besonders günstig gibt.


----------



## STSLeon (8. Februar 2011)

Im Laden / Onlinehändler, aber dann da wo es am billigsten ist. Oft über amazon.co.uk


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Februar 2011)

ich schlag ganz gern bei steam zu, wenn ich etwas unbedingt haben möchte und es das bei steam gar nicht oder woanders günstiger gibt, weiche ich auch mal auf nen anderen store oder auf nen laden aus. 
früher gab es jedes spiel aus dem laden, aber die regale sind voll, alles was m.e. crap war ist verscheuert und neue staubfänger muß ich mir nicht ins regal stellen. zumal mich der kauf einer dvd mit handbuch auf pdf nicht sonderlich reizt und lohnenswerte collectorseditionen meist mehr kosten als deren inhalt wert ist.

in diesem sinne, was extras angeht war es früher besser und für ein normales spiel tut es auch ein portal wie steam.


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

Online aus UK. Wenn ich mal ganz ungeduldig bin oder es ein Schnäppchen gibt, dann auch per Steam, aber das eher selten.


----------



## Lyr1x (17. Februar 2011)

Im Laden, da hab ich wenigstens was in der Hand, DVD/CD/Verpackung...


----------



## xMetalingus84x (18. Februar 2011)

Im laden oder onlineshop


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Hab meine letzen Spiele alle bei OnlineKeyStore - The Only Place To Be For... gekauft.


----------



## Deadless (20. März 2011)

Ich kaufe, wie meine ganzen Freunde auch per onlinekeystores (solange das Spiel auch bei Steam oder EA erhältlich ist) das ist einfach 4 mal so günstig, und bis jetzt wurde auch noch keiner von uns gesperrt... und so lange wird auch weiter gemacht, die normalen Preise von Steam usw. sind sowas von überteuert, nur bei so Aktionen, kann man da zuschlagen.


----------



## Heng (20. März 2011)

Sowohl als auch.
Bei Steam eher Sonderangebote.
Neue Spiele dann im Laden oder per Amazon, da sie genau so teuer wie bei Steam sind.

Wobei ich Steam schon gut finde, habe den Steamordner auf einer eigenen Partition, wenn ich dann Windows neu installiere, brauche ich nicht die ganzen Spiele neu installieren.


----------



## T4nk (20. März 2011)

[x] Im Laden.

Is einfach was anderes, wenn man "was" in der Hand hält, auch wenn das Spiel das gleiche ist.
Leider werden die meisten Verpackungen immer spartanischer...


----------



## b14ckj4ck (20. März 2011)

[x] im Laden/Online-Shop...
ein Spiel mit ~DSL3000 runterladen (mehr gibt die Leitung hier nicht her) macht mir keinen Spaß, zudem
ich meist nicht alleine im Internet bin 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## fuddles (21. März 2011)

[x] Steam fast nur Sonderangebote + [ Download Spielflatrateangebote ( Gamesload )  ]
[x] Im Laden ( Neu und Secondhands ) + Onlineshops
[x] Aufm Flomarkt
[x] PC Zeitschriften.
[x] Gebraucht in Foren und Auktionen.

Aber fast nie Vollpreistitel ( jetzt mal wieder DNF vorbestellt ). Ansonsten kann ich warten^^ Von dem Geld was ich spare kaufe ich mir lieber noch mehr Games 
Softwarepyramide i love you


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Wenn überhaupt dann nur den Key


----------



## Cybertrigger (21. März 2011)

[X] Im Laden und bei Steam.

Bei Steam wenn dort Spiele/bundles im angebot sind die vom preis /leistungs verhältnis kaum vergleichbar sind mit normalkauf.


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

Bevorzugt im Laden und dann bei Steam registrieren, dann hat man eine Orginalversion ohne Patches und kann Mods die nicht mit der aktuellen Version kompatibel sind auch installiern. Leider unterstützen das noch nicht so viele Spiele. Dann meistens im Steam Store (UK) oder bei amazon.co.uk. Wenn´s ein Sonderangebot gibt oder ich spontan etwas finde auch gerne im Laden bzw. bei anderen Plattformen.


----------



## Volta (22. März 2011)

[X]Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung


----------



## Razer83 (24. März 2011)

Online ist einfach entspannteres einkaufen. und wer braucht Ne Anleitung oder ne Hülle ich Net. Sammler oder Liebhaber wo gern den Schrank voll haben vllt


----------



## proxygyn (24. März 2011)

Gekauft wird sowohl als auch.
Vollpreistitel auf DVD - schließlich will ich möglichst auch in ein paar Jahren noch damit Spaß haben.

Alles andere, was nur einmal durchgespielt wird und wofür ich unter 10 EUR ausgeben, kann auch von STEAM sein.


----------



## Speed-E (29. März 2011)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und Anleitung


----------



## Dehero (14. April 2011)

Immer im Laden.


----------



## david430 (15. April 2011)

[x]sonstiges. man bekommt bei ebay den key schön und dann kann man von nem ftp server laden und dadurch gibt man für en neues game grade mal 20 euro aus. einfach super!


----------



## MerciundDanke (15. April 2011)

Ich finde Steam gut, kaufe dort auch gerne, weil es wirklich oft richtige Top-Angebote gibt (selbst gebrauchte Games sind teilweise noch teurer).
Der einzige Nachteil hieran ist m.M., dass man diese Spiele nicht mehr weiterverkaufen kann, wenn es einem z.B. nicht gefällt oder man einfach keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel hat.
Ansonsten kaufe ich gerne auch gebrauchte Games bei Diensten wie Rebuy. Dort sind oft auch wirkliche Top-Preise.
Im Vor-Ort-Laden kaufe ich immer seltener - habe zwar früher auch viel Wert auf die Verpackung usw. gelegt aber im Endeffekt sind das nur Staubfänger und DVDs halten auch nicht ewig die Daten, da macht so was wie Steam also noch mal Pluspunkte.

Was auch ein weitere Aspekt ist, dass es sich bei mir oftmals um Spontankäufe handelt, wenn z.B. ein sehr gutes Angebot kommt, weil ich komme leider gar nicht mehr nach mit dem daddeln meiner Games...


----------



## hamst0r (15. April 2011)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und Anleitung
Dann kann man es wenigstens ins Regal stellen.


----------



## FanomFrame (15. April 2011)

[x] mit verpackung usw. im laden
wegen dem inhalt machmal ist was 
schönes dabei 
MfG FF


----------



## Brut (15. April 2011)

Fast immer Online Shop

Ausnahmen gibt's bei manchen Aktionsangeboten beim Händler vor Ort


----------



## redBull87 (15. April 2011)

[x] Online Shop mit Anleitung und Verpackung


----------



## Wassercpu (15. April 2011)

immer gebraucht und auf DVD mit Hülle....

Ich spiele sie einmal und dann brauch ich sie nicht mehr...

Wie mache ich am wenigsten verlust?

Günstig gebraucht kaufen und sofort zocken und schnell wieder verkaufen...bin dann in der Regel bei 5 euro pro game ...besser gehts nicht...für steam games werden immer neue Steam accounts angelegt und die dirkt mit verkauft......


----------



## Hagrid (15. April 2011)

[X] Immer im Laden. 
Das ist genauso wie Musik bei iTunes. Wirklich sparen tut man nicht, und es ist schöner was im Regal stehen zu haben mit 'nem schönen Booklet oder so.


----------



## eXitus64 (15. April 2011)

[x] Im Laden/Online-Shops, bwz. das Spiel MIT Verpackung und ANleitung

mir ist es wichtig eine verpackung zu haben und nicht nur einen key ohne datenträger


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

Ich kauf die so in Läden, Online (Amazon) und bei Steam


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

meistens amazon, wenn ich was umbedingt haben will.
ansonsten warten bis die ersten leute es durch haben und billig (10-15€) bei ebay abgreifen.


----------



## sp01 (29. April 2011)

[X] Im Laden / Onlinestore
Bin immer noch der Meinung das ich mehr davon habe. zumindest ist es schön anzuschauen.


----------



## HIrNI (29. April 2011)

Im Laden, keine Lust auf den Steam-Kram


----------



## hobbinix (21. Juni 2011)

im laden oder bei amazon - ich halte lieber eine physische kopie in händen; außerdem gibt es bei steam etc ja nur wenig preisverfall und verkaufen könnte ich die spiele auch nicht wieder (wenn ich denn wollte)


----------

